# Meet My Gang



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully, these attachments will show up here...
Thought I'd take a minute and share some pictures from this past summer with you all. The first two are of Jewelina, she is my darker colored yorkie and the most spirited out of all of them...:tongue:

The next two are of Javelin, the "baby" of the group, she just turned one this past year. She's my little jumper (as you can see...) she thinks she has to jump over everything, including twigs laying on the ground. lol


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

The next two pictures are of Jaden, my oldest, he just turned four this past November. He is the "lounger" of the group....he has a very laid back personality and is such a good boy putting up with his three younger sisters who love to harass him.

The last two are of Jesamine, my smallest, what she lacks in size she definitely makes up for in personality. She thinks she is something else :tongue:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Awww they are just so adorable!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha they look soooo spoiled! I love it!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Awww they are just so adorable!!!!


Thank you! :smile:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Hahaha they look soooo spoiled! I love it!


Thanks! They might be just a tad spoiled...or at least they think so anyway :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

They look like such great company for you!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG... it makes me want to go out and get one.... they are just the cutest!!!!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> They look like such great company for you!


Thanks! They certainly are...never a dull moment around here with them running around :smile:


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

cute pics, they look lovely


----------

